# Eifler Nagelbrett... (Adenau)



## f_t_l (20. Februar 2017)

*Wershofen bei Adenau
Tückische Falle im Wald*
Die Nägel ragen einige Zentimeter aus dem Brett heraus und das ist alles andere als ein Lausbubenstreich. Dass in dem Wald in Wershofen nichts passierte, war wohl eher Glücksache (SWR Artikel)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

Wershofen bei Adenau  das ist noch ein kleines Stück 
Ist mir auch total unverständlich da es in der Gegend schon reiner Zufall ist einem Wanderer zu begegnen und zudem auch Rund um Wershofen eigentlich fast nur breite Wege und keine Trails mit "Konfliktpotential" gibt.
Wiehat Vati einst gesagt:"Jeden Morgen steht ein neuer Idiot auf"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f_t_l (20. Februar 2017)

Von der Länge der Nägel würde ich auf Quad/Motocross-Falle tippen. 
Für "weiche" Ziele wie Fahrräder oder Wanderer hätte es auch keine Stahlnägel gebraucht.

Persönlich hatte ich bisher nur einmal gespannten Draht. Sonntag(sehr)früh quer über den Radweg. 
Habe es gerade noch rechtzeitig bemerkt   
Der Anruf bei der Polizei stiess nur auf geringes Interesse


----------



## f_t_l (19. Mai 2017)

Serientäter?


> *Polizei Adenau ermittelt*
> *Metallspitzen auf Waldwegen ausgelegt*
> Da hat es offenbar jemand auf Spaziergänger, Mountainbiker oder Motorradfahrer abgesehen. Ein Unbekannter legt auf Wegen rund um den Nürburgring immer wieder Metallspitzen aus.
> Wie die Polizei Adenau (Kreis Ahrweiler) mitteilt, legt der bislang unbekannte Täter die Metallspitzen an Schranken an den Wegen rund um den Nürburgring aus. Offenbar wolle er so verhindern, dass die Feld- und Waldwege von Mountainbiker und Motorradfahrern genutzt werden. Dabei nehme er aber auch in Kauf, dass sich Menschen an den Metallspitzen verletzen könnten, so die Polizei.



Kompletter Artikel:
http://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rp/kob...=1642/did=19575518/nid=1642/n484nv/index.html


----------

